# توليد الطاقة باستخدام «النانو



## رشيد الديزل (27 مارس 2010)

ابتكر علماء في معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا مصدرا جديدا للطاقة، بالاعتماد على تكنولوجيا النانو المتناهية الصغر، ما يفتح الباب أمام توليد الكهرباء وصناعة بطاريات بتقنيات صديقة للبيئة ودون تكلفة مادية كبيرة في الوقت عينه
5- توليد الطاقة باستخدام «النانو» 
ابتكر علماء في معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا مصدرا جديدا للطاقة، بالاعتماد على تكنولوجيا النانو المتناهية الصغر، ما يفتح الباب أمام توليد الكهرباء وصناعة بطاريات بتقنيات صديقة للبيئة ودون تكلفة مادية كبيرة في الوقت عينه. ويعتمد الابتكار على خلق موجة حرارية مولدة للطاقة من خلال تمرير الإلكترونات عبر أنابيب كربونية تعرف باسم «نانوتيوب» لتحتك بطبقة من الوقود، وذلك بأسلوب مشابه لعمل البطاريات العادية التي تعتمد أيضاً على نقل الإلكترونات من جانب إلى آخر. وقال مايكل سترانو، الأستاذ المساعد لشؤون الهندسة الكيماوية بالمعهد، إن التقنية الجديدة قابلة للاستخدام في مجال توفير الطاقة للإلكترونيات وأجهزة الكمبيوتر والهواتف المحمولة.
وأوضح سترانو، أن الاكتشاف يتيح بناء بطاريات أصغر من نظيراتها المتوافرة حالياً بعشر مرات، مضيفا ان بعضا من مزايا هذه التكنولوجيا أنها تسمح بتوليد الكثير من الطاقة باستخدام أجهزة متناهية الصغر.
وللابتكار فوائد بيئية أخرى، إذ ان البطاريات التي يمكن صناعتها بهذه التكنولوجيا ستعتمد على مادة الكربون العضوية القابلة للتحلل، وهي لا تحتوي على مواد سامة مثل البطاريات العادية المصنوعة من الرصاص والنيكل والكادميوم


----------



## عابر الحياة (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omer kalil (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (16 ديسمبر 2010)

خبر مهم
بارك الله فيك
والله يجعل المسلمين من المخترعين


----------

